# Car dealer and mechanic jailed



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

*Car dealer and mechanic jailed for clocking and selling unroadworthy Audi TTs *

Spotted on the local news website

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/local-news/car-dealer-mechanic-jailed-clocking-10981645


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope that the cars were not bought by anyone on the Forum.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see the authorities taking action


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Is it that easy to take miles off the clock? :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There are ways - not that readily available or easy but the determined could find them. We are talking equipment not meant for general public sale but to locksmiths and the like. There are risks of breaking your dashpod and there is thankfully now an MOT record of mileage on the DVLA so you can go and check if it looks genuine.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Interesting read. I wonder how often it's actually done up and down the country?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It is interesting and good to know that the authorities were proactive enough to put them away,although this sort of thing was rife back in the day with a power drill...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

leopard said:


> It is interesting and good to know that the authorities were proactive enough to put them away,although this sort of thing was rife back in the day with a power drill...


I was doing a motorclub treasure hunt type event in a mk1 Escort which was also marked on miles done, having misunderstood a clue we had done about 2-3 miles extra, so knowing a short cut through a farm yard, I reversed for most of the distance to wind the clock back and hopefully come in with the correct mileage.


----------



## Tramorak (Feb 26, 2016)

Went to see a TT a few days ago, private seller, with low mileage advertised. It was definitely not right. The usual telltale signs of much higher miles than advertised were all evident, so I walked away. Advert has since disappeared so not sure if it has been sold or withdrawn.

It is a minefield out there.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

My sister in law got a yaris from a dodgy dealer in birmingham.... Had 20k miles and 6 years old.

She said it drover strange...

Seemed like the syncros in the gearbox were busted, and the front discs were scored and pads down to the wear wire.... And the exhaust was blowing... Despite it having a "new" mot the week earlier (10 miles covered) and it passed with no advisories.

She took it back and they wanted £300 for the brakes, needed new discs and pads.... Settled with 50/50 (i told her to whistleblow a dodgy mot garage but she didnt want to)

2 months later after it started misfiring and the exhaust needed changing she got an AA garage to look it over.... Recon the car had covered well over 100k miles and basically it wasnt worth close to the £3k she paid.... But he wouldnt give it in writing....

She sold it back to the dealer who gladly paid £1k for it!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a case of:
If "it seems to be to good to be true" it isn't true :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The phrase "*Buyer be very aware*" comes to mind.


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Over in Australia, there is a huge crack down on Japanese Imported vehicles where some importers/dealers are doing the same shifty ways.
Such a shame. :evil:


----------

